# Masterbuilt Smokers removed from the local Sam`s Club



## mds51 (Jan 28, 2013)

After reading Todd Johnson`s thorough comparison of the his old model MES and the new MES unit , I went to Sam`s Club to check this unit out for myself. I had to ask th store manager where they were being displayed and he informed me that all the the new units had been removed for an unknown reason. He did not know any specifics as to why they were removed and or he did not want to offer any details. I thought it important for the members of the forum to know what is happening after reading all these concerns with this new unit. This is taking place in Oklahoma City and it would be interesting to see what is going on across the country. I may have to start looking for an older model if Masterbuilt cannot correct all of these issues. mds51


----------



## suya (Jan 28, 2013)

I actually bought one from Sam's at the end of December. I took it back to exchange it because I had problems with the temperature control and was informed they had been recalled. This was a couple of weeks ago in Milwaukee and I just came here looking for an update.


----------



## hooligan8403 (Jan 28, 2013)

Saw some down in Dothan around the 12th of Jan but then last week they had been pulled from the store here in Montgomery. My Walmart had a 30 but i think it was an older model.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 28, 2013)

I am looking for a new smoker and went to Sams today.  I asked where the smokers were and they told me they were a seasonal item.  I probably had a look on my face...cause I told her that the people who use them do all year.  There were some there 2 weeks ago.  NONE today.  They did have some Smoke Hollow grills and a Kitchen aide grill.  This was in Huntsville, Al.

I cant find any to look at here locally!


----------



## dad of four (Jan 28, 2013)

For many specialty items, like a Smoker, once every member who was gonna buy one has bought one, they do not order any more.

It helps to create the "gotta buy it now" impulse buy.

I'm not saying this is the case here...


----------



## geerock (Jan 28, 2013)

Have a feeling they are going to be recalled from everywhere pretty soon.  Controllers are not working, flow is restricted, there was a safety notice for the chip tray for a fire hazard, burn hazard for the uninsulated door, etc.


----------



## michael ark (Jan 28, 2013)

They had the old style at the sam's here no new style at all . They have been pulled.


----------



## chef willie (Jan 29, 2013)

I just checked the Cabelas website...the store close to me had stocked the new gen's & I almost bought one on sale. Now back up to $450 for the new MES 40 and says 'in stock'. I had decided not to pay 450 and now glad I didn't what with all the problems that are popping up.


----------



## hooligan8403 (Jan 29, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I am looking for a new smoker and went to Sams today.  I asked where the smokers were and they told me they were a seasonal item.  I probably had a look on my face...cause I told her that the people who use them do all year.  There were some there 2 weeks ago.  NONE today.  They did have some Smoke Hollow grills and a Kitchen aide grill.  This was in Huntsville, Al.
> 
> I cant find any to look at here locally!


They arent seasonal items as my Sams in Montgomery had the older models all last year. They were all recalled. Hopefully the problems will be fixed soon and then we can get a smoker we can use.


----------



## snickers104 (Feb 5, 2013)

Has anybody heard of any recalls or what????


----------



## old sarge (Feb 5, 2013)

I could not find anything for a recall on Masterbuilt on the CSPC site except for the 2005/2006 year.  I found nothing on Sam's site. I did find the two links below on the Masterbuilt site, and the third regarding Masterforge.  Hope this helps those who are shopping for a smoker.

http://www.masterbuilt.com/media/ESN30-40 PSN Bass Pro_083012SS.pdf

http://www.masterbuilt.com/media/ESN30-40 PSN Cabelas_083012SS.pdf

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2013...n-Hazards-Made-by-Guangdong-Vanward-Electric/


----------



## suya (Feb 6, 2013)

Sarge, maybe it was just Sam's that pulled it off their shelves. I did read here about there being a retrofit for the wood chip holder or assembly because they tended to flare up. I can attest that it was impossible to use dry wood chips in mine without the flare ups. Who knows?


----------



## hooligan8403 (Feb 7, 2013)

Right now it looks like the 2nd gen smokers are "out of stock" on the masterbuilt website as well. Im thinking while there might not be a full recall they pulled them to fix them.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 7, 2013)

Last night, QVC had a stainless steel Masterbuilt on the show.  I have no idea what model or generation. I think it was $200.00, or thereabouts. 4 shelves, no window. Worth the risk?


----------



## kmk357 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey everyone. I know I am knew here... But thanks for all the info!!

On this topic and the main reason I have found this forum, I own an analogue masterbuilt smoker and its produced good food for me over the last couple years, however I wanted to smoke some jerky and suasages and the unit I have wont do that because it gets too hot, or at low temps it wont produce smoke.

So I was looking at the masterbuilt 40" that sams offered and we where there one week and I decided to hold off but they probably had about 50 of them, and the next week after I decided to pull the trigger, they where gone! I asked and one of the guys said they had been recalled... I asked another lady there who said they had all been sent back to the manufacturer because they where having problems with the door hinges, But they should have them back in about 2 weeks. So about 2 weeks later Which would have been Friday February  1st I called and the person on the phone said they where out of stock and they had all been sent back because of a recall.

So I then called the nice folks at Masterbuilt (they were really friendly) and they told me they where simply out of stock in their warehouse because they did not expect as many orders as they got during the holiday season, and where trying to recuperate from all the sales from that, and also that they where revamping the 2nd gen 40" smoker, But they are looking for them to be in stock at their warehouses some time this month (February 2013).

Now the local cabelas, and local basspro shops had the unit in stock, when I looked last week.

So I am not sure what is going on as far as why the cabelas and basspro shops would have the same units in stock and not the sams club or walmart, also I asked the lady if the unit that sams club and walmart has where the same exact unit that cabelas and basspro has and how come such an extreme price difference of over $100 and I was told they are the exact same units just that walmart/sams has such buying power that they purchase a lot more units at less price.

I know this doesnt exactly clear anything up, just the information I have found out.

Edit: Location is Omaha, Nebraska


----------



## roadkill cafe (Feb 9, 2013)

Just as a note on the 2012 MES 40 (0512), during my Superbowl smoke I experienced some major temp differences (MES set at 265*, Read 268*, Maverick 732 read 217*) which I hadn't had before (had variances but not THAT much) so I called Masterbuilt Customer Service thinking the controller was bad. They confirmed they thought it sounded like the controller as well and said they were currently on backorder due to being re-engineered and the new ones should be in in about 3 weeks or less. Even though I bought my unit back in mid-October 2012, and it was out of warranty, they just asked where I bought it, took my name/address and said they would ship me a new controller as soon as they came in. Sounds like Masterbuilt is addressing the issues and ensuring their customers are being taken care of by doing the right thing, in or out of warranty.


----------



## michael ark (Feb 9, 2013)

I thought the right thing would have been not to put a faulty smoker out in the first place ? I guess its to much to think something should have quality control . Mabe they could not find anyone at their factory that wanted to smoke a butt,chicken, abts ,meatloaf,ribs and a fatty?


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 10, 2013)

old sarge said:


> Last night, QVC had a stainless steel Masterbuilt on the show.  I have no idea what model or generation. I think it was $200.00, or thereabouts. 4 shelves, no window. Worth the risk?


I saw that also. I believe it was the older non-window model, but with a "stainless" finish, instead of black plastic. I own the old black plastic model, and so far have had no problems.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 10, 2013)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Just as a note on the 2012 MES 40 (0512), during my Superbowl smoke I experienced some major temp differences (MES set at 265*, Read 268*, Maverick 732 read 217*) which I hadn't had before (had variances but not THAT much) so I called Masterbuilt Customer Service thinking the controller was bad. They confirmed they thought it sounded like the controller as well and said they were currently on backorder due to being re-engineered and the new ones should be in in about 3 weeks or less. Even though I bought my unit back in mid-October 2012, and it was out of warranty, they just asked where I bought it, took my name/address and said they would ship me a new controller as soon as they came in. Sounds like Masterbuilt is addressing the issues and ensuring their customers are being taken care of by doing the right thing, in or out of warranty.


Thanks for that info....I have the new one but havn't checked the temp with another thermometer...Ill do that rightnow, since I have jerky in it at the moment. BTW Cabelas has the new one in stock as of yesterday 02-09-2013


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 10, 2013)

Cabelas in Buda, TX has the new one in stock as of yesterday.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 10, 2013)

Hoity Toit said:


> Thanks for that info....I have the new one but havn't checked the temp with another thermometer...Ill do that rightnow, since I have jerky in it at the moment. BTW Cabelas has the new one in stock as of yesterday 02-09-2013


I just contacted MAsterbuilt about the controller..We will follow up here and see if they respond to my issue. Mine is 40 degrees off.


----------



## eman (Feb 10, 2013)

Sams here did same thing .Sent all back to MES. IF it was a recall , Probably be hard for MES to get their units back on the sales floor at sams .

Even after they fix any problems.


----------



## nutzio (Feb 10, 2013)

I was at Cabelas in Wheeling WV today.  They were sold out of the 30's had a 40 on display and one in a box.  They had stacks of bradleys

I am very satisfied with my MES 30 I got for Christmas.  I am new to all this however this thing has mad me a pro in  my family and friends minds.

temperature seems to be spot on and my internal temps correspond when I slice a piece of my latest creation


----------



## hooligan8403 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think Sams will get them back in when the problem is fixed. They dont have a comparitive replacement for the MES 40 and the older model sold. I doubt Sams will lose any money and if not already refunded for the recall will get them all replaced at no cost to sams.


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 12, 2013)

I noticed on Amazon that they say the units are in stock, but there is a 2-5 month shipping time. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sounds like they're buying time to get these things fixed. I wonder if they have to ship all the units back to China for repair, or if they have some means of fixing the things here?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 12, 2013)

Wonder if its just Sams?

The MES seems to be online still 4 sale.


----------



## handsonfire (Feb 19, 2013)

Do yourself a favor and look for a classic model and avoid the headaches associated with the new models ..

Have had a 40" new style since August of last year, unless they made changes to their shoddy construction and lack of common sense engineering since my purchase; I'd stick to the classic one..

/r


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 19, 2013)

HandsOnFire said:


> Do yourself a favor and look for a classic model and avoid the headaches associated with the new models ..
> 
> Have had a 40" new style since August of last year, unless they made changes to their shoddy construction and lack of common sense engineering since my purchase; I'd stick to the classic one..
> 
> /r


I did myself a favor years ago and dumped the MES POJ line.


----------

